# Prediction time ~ Class winners at the UK ~ Your choices!!



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As the title suggests, its time to predict the class winners at the UK Chmpionships next week.

I am staying impartial here but please include any classes you wish, not just the weight classes.

However, those that correclty guess the winners for the 2 ladies classes and the 5 mens classes get to spend a whole day with me going through their nutrition, supplementation and training completely free of charge. If more than one person guesses correctly then the more the merrier; it should be a great day.

Best you research fully whose qualified and how they are shaping up in the final 2 weeks! :beer:

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Bobby Khan- classic (saw him today) If there was gambling involved id be putting my parents house on it! ( not mine tho) :-0

Shaun t - under 90kg (im betting my house on this one)

Over 100 - Zak khan

Tracy Keily - u55

I dont know about other competitors in other classes as dont know whos doing it so wont comment!!! Roll on two weeks!!!


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

OVERALL AND SUPER HW: ZACK KHAN

LIGHT HEAVY: BARNEY

CLASSIC: AFLIE NANDO (WINNER OF LAST WEEK BRUM SHOW)

UNDER 90: SHAUN T

UNDER 80: SIMON FAN

BBODYFITNESS: JENNY GARDSIDE


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Missed out the ladies and the lightweights there mate^^^^^

J


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Doeas anyone have a list of who has qualififed all together? i only got to the welsh qualifier so couldn't base my predictions on just that could i....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

ak786 said:


> OVERALL AND SUPER HW: ZACK KHAN
> 
> LIGHT HEAVY: BARNEY
> 
> ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Under 70's Paul Smilie

Under 80's Paul Booth :lol:

Under 90's Dean Lesiak (in major upset :lol: )

Under 100's Barny Duplesis

Over 100's Zack Kahn

Ladies LW T Keilly

Ladies HW X Burford

Under 21's - our Jordan!

Updated!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe if i cut off one of my legs I'd make the u80s? :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

dont foregt ladies fitness :thumb: my bets are on dawn scoley :thumb:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

OVERALL: Shaun T

SUPER HW: Patrick Williams

HEAVY: Haroldas

CLASSIC: Bobby khan

UNDER 90: Shaun T

UNDER 80: ?

UNDER 70: Darren my mate the winner from the birmingham show.

INTERS UNDER 90 OR OVER 90: ME (Judah Jackson) not being big head:thumb: either one.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

defdaz said:


> Under 80's *Paul Booth* :lol:
> 
> Under 90's Dean Lesiak (in major upset :lol: )
> 
> ...


Youn never know.... :tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Come on guys, what about the girls. No-one has predicted the class winners of the mens and womens weight classes yet!

As for you Judah, it has to be under 90's mate!

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Tracey keiley u55 and possibly overall!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u80 - nanu

u90- Sean T

u100 - Barney

supers - Daz


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> Come on guys, what about the girls. No-one has predicted the class winners of the mens and womens weight classes yet!
> 
> As for you Judah, it has to be under 90's mate!
> 
> J


Lmao:laugh: i know James,i better get my fat self in the Inters under 90's. lol


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Seriously mate, take it from me. That's your class.

J


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

Fantom said:


> Maybe if i cut off one of my legs I'd make the u80s? :lol:


u might be better cutting 2 off, for symmetry, lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Super Heavies = Alvin

Heavies = Lee Spencer or Luke Nicholls

Light Heavies = Shawn T or Tony Bailey

Middleweights = Nana

Lightweights = Not a clue

Ladies Hevies = Zee Burford OMG How could I forget. Low carbs damn you!!!!!

Ladies Light weight = Treacy Kiely

Bodyfitness = Jayne Tingle

Fitness = Vicki Cale


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Come on Pete, no fence sitting buddy!!! Just one...

Like your choices mate, interesting.

J


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Maybe if i cut off one of my legs I'd make the u80s? :lol:


Yeah, but you'd have to cut the other one off too or it would throw off your symmetry


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

PRL said:


> Super Heavies = Alvin
> 
> Heavies = Lee Spencer or Luke Nicholls
> 
> ...


Lou


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> Doeas anyone have a list of who has qualififed all together? i only got to the welsh qualifier so couldn't base my predictions on just that could i....


I went to watch the midlands show last week and if that is anything to go by a few of the welsh boys are in with a chance :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

shw = zac

heavy - luke nicholls

lhw - shaun t

midd - nana

lw - last years winner, forgot name?

women o55 - zee

u55 - tracey


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> lw - last years winner, forgot name?


Paul Smilie


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Super Heavies = Alvin

Heavies = barnie

Light Heavies = Shawn T

Middleweights = Nana

Lightweights = Dont know any

Ladies Hevies = xyleese burford OF COURSE AND OVERALL

Ladies Light weight = Treacy Kiely

Bodyfitness = Jayne Tingle

Fitness = Vicki Cale


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

supercell said:


> Come on Pete, no fence sitting buddy!!! Just one...
> 
> Like your choices mate, interesting.
> 
> J


Wish I could mate.

Those two classes are stacked with fantastic bodybuilders. Down to who turns up on the day with the best package:beer:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

PRL said:


> Super Heavies = Alvin
> 
> Heavies = Lee Spencer or Luke Nicholls
> 
> ...


Yes big pete how could you forget lol beware shes on low carbs to lol:thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Im going to throw in a dark horse for the classic class- my better, bigger , and leaner half- KAMI CLASSIC KALSI!!!

Super Heavies = how about a surprise zak khan gets in condition?

Light Heavies = shaun T (and overall!)

Ladies Heavies = Zee Burford

Bodyfitness = god only knows on the day!!!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Super Heavies = Zack Khan

Heavies = barnie

Light Heavies = Shawn T

Middleweights = Nana

Lightweights = Paul Booth

Ladies Hevies = xyleese

Ladies Light weight = Treacy Kiely

Bodyfitness = Jayne Tingle

Fitness = Vicki Cale

Overall and pro card = Zack


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

As for the ladies its not something i have looked into so forgive me, i will know when i watch the finals.... Lets see how many bum results the judges give out. I would say Zee for the overall ladies but what do i know about women, ha!

MEN;

Lightweights ?

Middles; Nana or Duane

L,heavies; SJT (Easily)

Heavies; Lee Spencer or (Barney based on his major improvements)

S'heavies; Zack Khan all the way!!!

Overall Zack (I hope) .... or SJT.

Based on Zack being very loyal the UKBFF for years i think this will be his year (also the fact that he will be sliced) and next year it will be SJT for the overall!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Super Heavies = Zack Khan
> 
> Heavies = barnie
> 
> ...


Now I know I'm dieting hard, but lightweights??? I'd have to have all my internal organs removed to make 70kg :tongue:

Nice for the mention though, thanks.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> Now I know I'm dieting hard, but lightweights??? I'd have to have all my internal organs removed to make 70kg :tongue:
> 
> Nice for the mention though, thanks.


haha tht made me laugh......was looking at pics mate and really admire your physique, looking phenominal, will be gd to see it in person at the brits


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

OVERALL: Shaun T

SUPER HW: Zack Khan

HEAVY: Haroldas or Barney.D

CLASSIC: Bobby Khan

UNDER 90: Shaun T

UNDER 80: Duane Creese, Michael Hehir a close 2nd.

UNDER 70: Lee Williams if he does this class.

LADIES HW: Xyleese Burford

LADIES LW: Tracy Kiely

BODYFITNESS: Carly.T

FITNESS: no idea sorry!

James I'll look forward to our session  only joking I'm never anygood at these things!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Are michelle jones and venetia having time off?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gumball said:


> Are michelle jones and venetia having time off?


Michelle has retired and Venetis is haveing a year off after getting married in the summer


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

ahhaha sorry Paul. Im stuck on the lightweights then


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

XJPX said:


> haha tht made me laugh......was looking at pics mate and really admire your physique, looking phenominal, will be gd to see it in person at the brits


Thanks bud. Hopefully I will get a top 5 placing, that's my realistic goal. Obviously we all want to win but my physique has progressed, so a better placing than last year will be good.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> As for the ladies its not something i have looked into so forgive me, i will know when i watch the finals.... Lets see how many bum results the judges give out. I would say Zee for the overall ladies but what do i know about women, ha!
> 
> MEN;
> 
> ...


Haha. Only you could make a prediction for next year. You old mystic meg you!!!

I'm seeing and training with Shaun tomorrow so I'll tell you how I see it and you know me Paul, I say it like I see it!

Still only one person to actually give me ALL the mens weight class predictions and the 2 womens. Well done MASSIVEMONSTER thus far!! Whether you are correct still remains to be seen.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Gumball, just ONE prediction per class mate.

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> Haha. Only you could make a prediction for next year. You old mystic meg you!!!
> 
> I'm seeing and training with Shaun tomorrow so I'll tell you how I see it and you know me Paul, I say it like I see it!
> 
> ...


More like sceptic peg at the moment with this sh1tty flu thang kickin about.

At least im one up and beat people to next years overall winner! 

I know you will only have good things to say about SJT and for very good reasons too!

Still, i will be interested along with hundreds of other guys and gals in what you have to say about the awesome Shaun... Lets face it, he REALLY is that good.

I'll be 6 rows from the front next week so i wont have to squint in the cheap seats like last year... Its me age ya know! :whistling:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I will be bold and make a couple of predictions in those classes where I have no athletes this year.

Ladies LW T Keilly

Ladies HW X Burford

Mens LW Lee Williams

Mens HW B Duplesis

And one prediction in the U80's Inters where I do have a guy. I know he's one of my athletes but he's gonna upset a few come sat/sun. :thumbup1:

David Kitt 2 weeks out.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Men:

Super Heavyweight: Daz Ball

Heavyweight: Mark Etherden

Light Heavyweight: Shaun T

Middleweight: Nanu Manu

Lightweight: ?

O40's: Steve Creighton

Ladies:

Heavyweight: Xyleese Burford

Lightweight: Treacy Keily

Figure: Jane Tingle

Bodyfitness: Anyone know what the criteria is??????

Fitness: Last years winner, she's been the only one in it for the last 2 years!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So close Colloseum, just put a lightweight winner in there!!!

Google away!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nana has a beautiful physique but I have a nagging feeling he will be out massed this year in the MW with some exceptional physiques right at the 80kg mark.

To be a 4 time UK Champion would be an incredible feat.

Worthy indeed of an application for a pro card to the 202's

J


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

SHW = Zac

H - Barney

LHW - SJT

M - Nanu Manu

LW - Paul Smilie

O40's: Steve Creighton

W o55 - Zee Burford

W u55 - Treacy Keily


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

CLASSES ARE

JUNIORS..........

INTERS U80KG.......

INTERS U90KG........

INTERS O90KG........

CLASSIC...............

MISS FITNESS.........

BODYFITNESS...........

SENIORS O40.............

SENIORS O50...........

U70KG.................

U80KG.............

U90KG..............

U100KG..............

O100KG.............

WOMEN U55KG..........

WOMEN O55KG........


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Good pic James:thumbup1:


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

Gumball said:


> OVERALL: Shaun T
> 
> SUPER HW: Zack Khan
> 
> ...


Haroldas has qualifer this year...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> CLASSES ARE
> 
> JUNIORS..........
> 
> ...


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

UNDER 70s- Paul Ennis....(if Competing)

UNDER 80s-ME (Ade Birchall).....no point showing if i am gonna give it someone else, before i even get there....ha

UNDER 90s-Sean Tavernier

UNDER 100s-Serge Camerou

OVER 100s-Stuart Core...

Ladies HW-Xylese Burford

Ladies LW-Tracy Kiely


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

OVERALL: Daz Ball

SUPER HW: DAz Ball

HEAVY: Luke Nichols

CLASSIC: Bobby Khan

UNDER 90: Shaun T

UNDER 80: Nanu Manu

UNDER 70: Lee Williams

LADIES HW: Xyleese Burford

LADIES LW: Not sure

BODYFITNESS: not sure but reckon Carly if she's competing

FITNESS: Not Sure

Thats my prediction

Helder


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

supercell said:


> And one prediction in the U80's Inters where I do have a guy. I know he's one of my athletes but he's gonna upset a few come sat/sun. :thumbup1:
> 
> David Kitt 2 weeks out.


Holy [email protected] thats one of the best backs I have seen in a while... every muscle is there and the condition is fantastic...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Ok James, here they are then...

OVERALL: Shaun T

SUPER HW: Zack Khan

HEAVY: Barney.D

CLASSIC: Bobby Khan

UNDER 90: Shaun T

UNDER 80: Duane Creese

UNDER 70: Lee Williams if he does this class.

JUNIORS: Mike Motanov

LADIES HW: Xyleese Burford

LADIES LW: Tracy Kiely

BODYFITNESS: Carly.T

FITNESS: no idea sorry!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

aidey birchall good luck mate..

JUNIORS....... ryan (won n.east)

INTERS U80KG.......

INTERS U90KG........

INTERS O90KG........

CLASSIC...............

MISS FITNESS.........

BODYFITNESS...........

SENIORS O40.............

SENIORS O50...........

U70KG.................

U80KG............. wayne robinson

U90KG..............shaun t

U100KG..............haroldas

O100KG.............zac

WOMEN U55KG..........

WOMEN O55KG........ ..

steve


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks steve, willl give it my best m8, and see what happens......


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

JUNIORS..........Jordan (xjpx)

INTERS U80KG.......

INTERS U90KG........Judah

INTERS O90KG........

CLASSIC...............Bobby Khan

MISS FITNESS.........Vicky Cale

BODYFITNESS...........Jayne Tingle

SENIORS O40.............Steve Riddock

SENIORS O50...........

U70KG.................Wade Stafford (not sure if he is doin this class i no he said he was)

U80KG.............Nana Manu

U90KG..............Shaun T (overall)

U100KG..............Barney

O100KG.............Daz Ball

WOMEN U55KG.......... tracey keily

WOMEN O55KG........Xyleese

the ones left blank dont really no of any competitors


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I will only put limited comments in public. Obviously I have every faith in my guys:

*Supers and overall - Daz Ball*

*
Heavyweights - Luke Nichols*

*
Middleweights - Ricardo Correia* (though he and I will be extatic to see him in the top 3, being realistic)


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

il mention a few names that i think will be darkhorses and potentially upset the applecart......in the middleweights there is Lindsay Bruce a major giant killer and a real threat for top 3/5 imo,in the lightheavies Dean Lesiak is looking insane and have him in poll position for 2nd place, in the heavies under 100kg iv this week bumped into Brad Burrows who is looking the business and could also be a threat to the top guys in that class.Thick dense,dry and conditioned............in only his 2nd yr competing aswell.

In the jrs i like the look of the lad with the journal xpj i think??balaced conditioned and proportioned a good shout for top 3 also........whatever happens should be a hell of a show>Good luck to all those competing this weekend!!

Gary


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gunit said:


> il mention a few names that i think will be darkhorses and potentially upset the applecart......in the middleweights there is Lindsay Bruce a major giant killer and a real threat for top 3/5 imo,in the lightheavies Dean Lesiak is looking insane and have him in poll position for 2nd place, in the heavies under 100kg iv this week bumped into Brad Burrows who is looking the business and could also be a threat to the top guys in that class.Thick dense,dry and conditioned............in only his 2nd yr competing aswell.
> 
> In the jrs i like the look of the lad with the journal xpj i think??balaced conditioned and proportioned a good shout for top 3 also........whatever happens should be a hell of a show>Good luck to all those competing this weekend!!
> 
> Gary


thank u for the show of support bro it means a lot  ... and just so u know wat to shout on the day my names Jordan :thumb:


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

*OVERALL: Daz Ball*

*
SUPER HW: DAz Ball*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gunit said:


> il mention a few names that i think will be darkhorses and potentially upset the applecart......in the middleweights there is Lindsay Bruce a major giant killer and a real threat for top 3/5 imo,in the lightheavies Dean Lesiak is looking insane and have him in poll position for 2nd place, *in the heavies under 100kg iv this week bumped into Brad Burrows who is looking the business and could also be a threat to the top guys in that class.*Thick dense,dry and conditioned............in only his 2nd yr competing aswell.
> 
> In the jrs i like the look of the lad with the journal xpj i think??balaced conditioned and proportioned a good shout for top 3 also........whatever happens should be a hell of a show>Good luck to all those competing this weekend!!
> 
> Gary


Im training Brad at the moment and he is looking very good indeed. Maybe not as much mass but its all thick and the muscle bellies flow very well like a classic shaped bber (not classic class lol) Will be interesting to see how he fairs as Gary said its only his 2nd year.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

U70KG.......................Paul Smilie

U80KG.......................Duane Creese

U90KG.......................Shaun Taverner

U100KG.....................Barney Duplessis

O100KG.....................Zack Khan

WOMEN U55KG............T Kiely

WOMEN O55KG............Xyleese Burford

OVERALL...................Torn between Shaun and Zack, but Im gonna go with SHAUN T as I feel his condition will be too devastating on the day, however, I feel the weekend will bring Zack's best package to-date

Do you know your way to Wigan James hahaha?


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone competing this weekend.

I think this is going to be the most exciting British Championships in years and I like the fact that it's over 2 days. I know it means more cost with regards to hotels etc but I think it will give more prestige to the whole event and for the competitors who make through to Sunday will mean all those months of dieting means you get more time onstage to show what you have worked so hard for. I certainly can't wait to watch it especially the prejudging, this is always the most dramatic part when you first get to see who is READY FOR BATTLE. As for my predictions..... I'm keeping quiet.


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

No predictions would'nt want to jinx anyone but i think there's a few guys on the site below in with a shout.

"www.therightstuffonline.co.uk"


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

my revised predictions!

shw = zac

heavy - luke nicholls

lhw - shaun t

midd - nana manu

lw - smilie

women o55 - zee

u55 - tracey

overall - shaun t


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I like everything about Daz in terms of his commitments etc, but I just can't get past the gut. If it really is just bloating then he can control it on the day, but we'll see if he does. It seems to have been a problem for a while though.

My predictions:

Overall: Shaun T

SHW: Zack Khan

HW: Barny Du Plessis

LHW: Shaun T

Dunno if I got those categories right, but whichever class they're in I think they'll take it lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will keep my predictions to myself but i do wish everyone who is competing at the weekend all the best....especially my 3 guys (Jordan, Adam and Howard)


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

good luck to every one at the finals , just go there and enjoy this going to be the best british for a very long time , cant wait to meet up with old friends again catch up on gossip


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)




----------

